# 24 HP ELS Briggs & Stratton engine



## StumpMaster (Apr 13, 2009)

Does anybody know what the valve gap shoud be on the 24 HP ELS Briggs & Stratton engine. Also how to set the governer. :4-dontkno


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi & welcome to TSF

Have a look at this site - Just put your B&S engine model number in and you should get the operators manual - That should contain the valve gaps you need and governor settings / speeds

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/maint_repair/manual_and_more/


----------



## StumpMaster (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## StumpMaster (Apr 13, 2009)

I tried to fine the manual on the 24 HP ELS Briggs & Stratton engine model no# 446677-0125-B1 and can't fine it. :4-dontkno


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

The Intek manual calls for valve clearance of .005 on both valves, cold.
Set #1 to TDC to set 1, and set #2 to TDC to set 2.


----------



## StumpMaster (Apr 13, 2009)

K2skier man thanks for the info. Not to sound dum but that does TDC stand for? Ireally want to thank you for the info.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: TDC = Top Dead Centre - when the respective piston is at the very top of the cycle and just before it decends back down the bore.


----------



## StumpMaster (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

When both valves are closed, at the "other' stroke, both valves are open, watch the lifters.


----------

